# Tennis Elbow Surgery......



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I finally got tired enough of the pain to have surgery on my elbow. They thought I had a bad bursitis and tendonitis (tennis elbow) and they were going to remove the bursa and then repair the tendon and reattach it. Turns out it wasn't the bursa after all, I had fallen and landed on my elbow so many times I had a neuroma, the bursa was fine. So they took out the neuroma and they did fix the tennis elbow. OMG that is the most painful thing I've ever done. They detach any of the tendon that's still attached, remove the torn up part of the tendon, scuff up the bone and re-attach the tendon. WOWZA! Made Christmas not a real joyful occasion, but it's starting to ease up a little bit. Still one handed typing and wearing my sling, but the pain is starting to let up a little bit. WHEW! I am hoping this fixes the issues I was having and I can get back to riding real soon.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

What about the mundane chores of barn work?
Once healed will the repetitious movement of stall cleaning irritate that repaired area?
I hear a good excuse for full-time barn help so you get to do more of the riding aspect...:smile:
I kind of think of it as carpal tunnel syndrome but on a much larger scale....ouch!!
Take care of you healing and afterward...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> What about the mundane chores of barn work?
> Once healed will the repetitious movement of stall cleaning irritate that repaired area?
> I hear a good excuse for full-time barn help so you get to do more of the riding aspect...:smile:
> I kind of think of it as carpal tunnel syndrome but on a much larger scale....ouch!!
> ...


Doc says no restrictions once he releases me, so I'm hopeful that it won't have much of an impact on my "daily living" type stuff. We'll see. So far the first 3 days were the absolute worst. I'm not much for taking pain meds but I didn't miss a dose M, T & W. Thurs was a little better, today has been better yet. I slept in a recliner until Thurs night, then went back to bed with just a bunch of pillows propping up my arm. So far so good. Today is COLD out, so not venturing very far from my front door. Hoping tomorrow is better. 

We were surprised at the amount of swelling in my hand, couldn't close my fingers at all until today. Still swollen but I can actually move my thumb & fingers now. Still in a sling, so not able to do anything with them but at least they move. Missing my ponies!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Take care of yourself, sending healing thoughts.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

That sounds awful. Sorry to hear it, and hope this means you'll be back in the saddle very soon!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Take care and hoping you heal well and quickly.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Take care of yourself, sending healing thoughts.





Acadianartist said:


> That sounds awful. Sorry to hear it, and hope this means you'll be back in the saddle very soon!





QtrBel said:


> Take care and hoping you heal well and quickly.


Thanks everyone, for the well wishes. I'm hoping to be back in the saddle by mid January and showing again come Feb or March. I have 2 World Champs shows I want to do this year, so I have to get to work and get back up to snuff as quick as I can.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I hope you are feeling better!


----------

